# Desert Eagle Thigh Holster?



## wadz86 (Jul 18, 2012)

i recently purchased a desert eagle .50ae, i am looking to buy a thigh rig to wear when i go to the range. i have been looking at the magnum research holsters. i was hoping maybe someone has one or knows someone who does, that could give me some insight into the functionality, ease of use, and quality of them. or, if you know of a differnet holster i could check out. thanks.


----------

